#ubuntu-ch 2015-01-22
<Gugg> Hi
#ubuntu-ch 2017-01-25
<cobra_koral> hello guys. I need to edit some chinese text, to include both cyrillic and latin special characters. I am able to encode them in GB18030 charset perfectly, but I need to encode them in the older GB2312 charset, and I can't encode the accented latin characters in the text
#ubuntu-ch 2019-01-24
<abc_Lee_abc> 居然还有人参与
<tribaal_> join #freenode
